# Goodbye to my Tempest



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

Those who have been on this forum for a long time may recall that I have been working on a 1964 Tempest. As a nephew of ours once said, this is a happy/sad day. Although the Tempest had been sold in early October, the tow truck actually took it away on Saturday. Doesn't really look too bad on the back of the tow truck. It started out as a complete rust bucket but now has new floors, trunk floor and partial rear quarters. The buyer is going to make it into a GTO clone. O.K. with me as long as it is saved. We owned this car since 1980 and it became a part of the family. However, I can now reunite my '41 Dodge with my '40 Dodge in our home garage and stop paying storage fees. There is still a crawl space full of parts yet to be taken away (and some in the tool shed) but these will start heading out soon. No more Pontiacs in my immediate future :frown2:

Phil


----------



## azmusclecar (Sep 26, 2007)

When one door closes, another opens.............I've bought and sold and regretted and jumped for joy in all different occasions. It's when I went without a project that I was most miserable. Sounds like you have something to focus on. Good luck.........


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Sad news, but you did save the car....in 1980, they were simply used cars, so your foresight saved it for future generations. Burgundy, and a post, too. It will be a pretty car, done. As for your early Mopars, I've had a '37 Imperial and a '47 Windsor Highlander. The early Mopars are undervalued, and have a very high build quality, as well as being mechanically bulletproof. Having the neatest looking dash layout helps, too! I miss mine. Good luck with your future projects, and good luck with your Fluid Drive, if your cars have it.


----------

